# Country Store counter top pickle jar



## Flasks (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes I know...old porch chair needs scraped and repainted. The subject of this post however is the huge pickle jar in the shape of a barrel. This came from out of a damp dirt floored building about to be demolished. It was made by the famous Illinois Glass Co. somewhere between 1915 and 1929 as it has an "I" inside a diamond. I would guess the size would be considered 5 gallons or more...needs cleaning but makes a good porch ornament as it is. This wouldn't be considered rare by any sense of the word but finding this size undamaged is uncommon.


----------



## ajohn (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice jar ! find the right lid and pickled eggs heaven!


----------

